# Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro hanno vinto Sanremo 2018. Video.



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro hanno vinto il Festival di Sanremo 2018 con la canzone "Non mi avete fatto niente". Lo Stato Sociale secondo classificato , terza classificata Annalisa. 

Qui in basso al secondo posto la canzone vincitrice.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Lol


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

La vittoria più scontata ed annunciata di sempre. Una vergogna non averli squalificati, ma si sa che se non c'erano loro molte milioni di bimbeminkia non avrebbero guardato Sanremo.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Febbraio 2018)

erano dati per vincitori ancora prima di iniziare. 

la polemica con finta esclusione gli ha poi dato lo sclancio per la vittoria finale.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La vittoria più scontata ed annunciata di sempre. Una vergogna non averli squalificati, ma si sa che se non c'erano loro molte milioni di bimbeminkia non avrebbero guardato Sanremo.



Poi ci lamentiamo se San Marino non ci dà i voti


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Canzone che diventerà l'inno dei radical shit per o prossimi attentati.


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Vittoria scontatissima. Per me i vincitori sono lo stato sociale.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Febbraio 2018)

il messaggio della canzone è radical chic oltre ogni limite...in una competizione canora dovrebbe vincere chi fa musica nella maniera migliore,non chi porta il messaggio migliore. che poi,vaglielo a dire alle famiglie di tutti i morti degli attentati "che non gli avete fatto niente" e vediamo se sono dello stesso parere.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Febbraio 2018)

La Laura Pausini come si è classificata?


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Febbraio 2018)

Concordo con quanto scritto sopra, canzonetta radical chic utile da strumentalizzare in caso di stragi


----------



## bmb (11 Febbraio 2018)

Che due palle co ste guerre.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il messaggio della canzone è radical chic oltre ogni limite...in una competizione canora dovrebbe vincere chi fa musica nella maniera migliore,non chi porta il messaggio migliore. che poi,vaglielo a dire alle famiglie di tutti i morti degli attentati "che non gli avete fatto niente" e vediamo se sono dello stesso parere.


Eh, appunto. Ma poi di cosa stiamo parlando. Una canzone sulle mafie scartata due anni fa, il cui autore (un certo Febo) ne ha cambiato le strofe mettendoci una cosa più di tendenza come il terrorismo. È una canzone riciclata e, perciò, NON inedita.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Beh, loro la possono cantare alla grande. A loro non hanno fatto proprio niente..


----------



## Hellscream (11 Febbraio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che due palle co ste guerre.



.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Febbraio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che due palle co ste guerre.



Vabbè ma il messaggio della canzone va al di la. 
E' applicabile alla vita di tutti i giorni, da quello che ti passa avanti alla fila al supermercato fino al professore ******* che ti boccia all' esame.
Secondo me hanno strameritato di vincere, la canzone degli Stato Sociale è molto più da radio ma sarà la classica canzonetta stagionale tipo Occidentali's Karma che tra 6 mesi nessuno ricorderà più.

Comunque per concludere credo si tratti di uno dei migliori festival, sia per la qualità degli artisti che per lo spettacolo in se, grande merito va al direttore artistico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2018)

"Trump puzza" c'è nel testo?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma il messaggio della canzone va al di la.
> E' applicabile alla vita di tutti i giorni, da quello che ti passa avanti alla fila al supermercato fino al professore ******* che ti boccia all' esame.
> Secondo me hanno strameritato di vincere, la canzone degli Stato Sociale è molto più da radio ma sarà la classica canzonetta stagionale tipo Occidentali's Karma che tra 6 mesi nessuno ricorderà più.
> 
> Comunque per concludere credo si tratti di uno dei migliori festival, sia per la qualità degli artisti che per lo spettacolo in se, grande merito va al direttore artistico.


Hai ragione, effettivamente il ritornello si può riciclare per fare anche altre canzoni simili a questa, ma sulle situazioni da te descritte  .

L'anno prossimo la riciclo io e viro l'argomento sui danni fatti dal governo del PD tipo l'immigrazione incontrollata e dedicandola a tutti gli italiani in difficoltà. Chissà se me la prendono per il festival...


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, effettivamente il ritornello si può riciclare per fare anche altre canzoni simili a questa, ma sulle situazioni da te descritte  .
> 
> L'anno prossimo la riciclo io e viro l'argomento sui danni fatti dal governo del PD tipo l'immigrazione incontrollata e dedicandola a tutti gli italiani in difficoltà. Chissà se me la prendono per il festival...



Mi sembra che parti un po’ prevenuto.
La canzone ha il significato che ha, poi ognuno è libero di attribuire il valore che vuole, se ti fa stare bene associarla a idee politiche, sono contento per te. 
Per fortuna non la pensiamo tutti allo stesso modo, altrimenti non avrebbe vinto con più del 50% dei voti.
Magari preferivi avesse vinto qualcun altro con una canzone sul tema “originalissimo” dell’ amore.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Febbraio 2018)

secondo me è una canzone molto bella.....del plagio non so ma in generale è un'ottima canzone...Meta lo conosco poco ma Moro è un cantautore ottimo per me...


----------

